# Annular Solar Eclipse of 2005 October 03



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2005)

Nasa Link

My BLOG


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

***I'M BLIND!!!! I CANNOT SEE!!! IT'S ALL BLADE'S FAULT***


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------

